# Removing rod eyes?



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

I am going to use two rods and make one since is broken, is there an easy way to remove an eye off a rod without hassle and really tearing things up?
TIA

Joe


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Not sure if I'm understanding you correct, but to remove a guide....Here's what I do.

Youll need a razor blade, an adult beverage (not really but it gets me in the mood to work on rods) and a steady hand.

Take the blade and cut down the top of the guide foot/feet in both directions getting the finish and the thread off. then pop the guide off. You should be able to pull the remainder of the thread off in pieces or from around the blank. I dont think that is tearing things up but youll need to know how to replace them.


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks, I was thinking maybe something like that, I wanted to see if there was an easy way rather than brute force! Thanks Joe


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

Heat...

soft alcohol flame over the wraps will soften the rod finish and allow the wraps to be cut off like butter.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I always wrap a couple turns of masking tape adjacent to the guide being cut off to prevent any wayward slips of the knife, a few swipes of the propane torch, cut up the guide foot towards the guide( I use a #11 scalpel), and remove the thread and epoxy with my fingers. Some guides come off incredibly easy, some you really have to work for. 

Walt


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

unfortunately i had to do this recently for the first time. i used a lighter which soften the epoxy to the point it can easily be peeled off. i peeled it off and got to the thread to unravel it.


----------

